# Lost Kayak, or My Boat Snuck Off the Reck at High Speed



## preston (Jul 16, 2004)

Around 8:30 PM Sat. 8th heading south on I-25 @ Ft. Collins, or mile marker 266, my yellow Dagger Crazy 88 jumped off the rack and landed in the middle of the highway. By the time I got turned around to go back and get it, someone had already picked her up. If you know her whereabouts, could I come and get her? It's worth some beer/cash.

Thanks.

I'm in Denver
[email protected]
303 919 4721


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Best of luck with that. Some driver found a new toy. Unless you had your name in it AND an honest person found it, I would not hold my breath waiting for it. Mtn buzz is a good place to post your info though


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

That sucks~ I would watch for it on Craigslist.com also. Good luck!


----------

